# sinclair_tm - 8k



## Jack.Sparrow

Congrats Doc :4-clap: :4-clap:


----------



## jcgriff2

Congratulations.


----------



## Tumbleweed36

Congratulations on the achievement.


----------



## JohnthePilot

*Congratulations Sinc* :4-clap::4-clap::4-cheers::4-cheers:


----------



## sobeit

congrats...


----------



## vladimirb

*CONGRATULATIONS ^-^*


----------



## Deleted090308

Congratulations. :smile:


----------



## Glaswegian

Congrats Dr Sinc!!


----------



## DonaldG

May your knife never blunt
May your victims never grunt

Hearty Congrats :wave:


----------



## carsey

Congratulations Sinc


----------



## sinclair_tm

Wow, thanks. I didn't even notice until I found this thread just now. With school to start next week, chances are my posts will thin out a bit. But thank goodness for weekends! well, unless I manage to catch me a girlfriend this semester...


----------



## Deejay100six

Girlfriend, Shmirlfriend, who needs em. :laugh:

Nice one mate. :4-clap::4-clap::4-clap:


----------



## nickster_uk

'Grats Sinc..very well done :smile:


----------



## dai

congratulations


----------



## sinclair_tm

deejay100six said:


> Girlfriend, Shmirlfriend, who needs em. :laugh:


Well, no fears. When I posted that, there was a girl that seemed to be interested in me. Well, now she's not talking to me. Story of my life. Why do I keep thinking it'll be any different with the next one? *sigh*

At least I have you guys, thanks.


----------

